# Clear poly bag and ploy mailer sizes?



## Freya (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

I'm in the process of ordering poly bags for shipping but not sure what sizes to get.

I need clear poly bags for both sweatshirts and hoodies, the largest size being XL (they are both standard not oversized sizes). I also need poly mailers for shipping.

If anyone can recommend what sizes are the best, it'd be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Fold the largest one up and measure length and width. Add an inch on each side.

We use the free 12X15 Tyvek if the weight is more than 1 pound, which most hoodies are.


----------

